# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Vendo neumaticos mrf para camiones, otr y agricolas

## ANKA

Buenas tardes. 
Soy representante de la marca de llantas mrf en el peru (procedencia india), asi como la marca longmarch y bolex. La presente es para comentarle que tenemos llantas para camión, maquinaria pesada y agricolas. 
En lo que son agricolas me esta quedando llantas en las medidas: 
750x16 - 8pr triple guia a us$ 130.00 marca mrf
18.4x38 - 8pr r1 us$800.00 
asi tambien tengo llantas 15.5x38 y 12.4x28 como para camion en 12.00x20, 1100x20, 1000x20, 12r20, 11r22.5, 12r22.5, para maquinaria pesada 17.5x25,20.5x25,23.5x25, para motoniveladora, etc 
me pueden llamar al 980497858 o al 3230204 anex 2
ingrid navarro
jefa de ventasTemas similares: FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS Métodos para el Cuidado de Alimentos Perecederos Durante el Transporte por Camiones Vendo ajo para procesar y para exportaciòn" Soporte tecnico y ventas de balanzas comerciales, industriales, camiones, ensaques, etc (adaptables a sus necesidades) Vendo 2 tractores agricolas en lima

----------


## ANKA

OFERTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
NEUMATICOS MRF 7.50X16 - 8PLY TRIPLE GUIA A US$120.00 INC IGV 
CUALQUIER CONSULTA COMUNICARSE AL 103*2961 O AL 323-0204 ANEX 2

----------

